# Visa Granted on 7th Nov



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Got my grant today 

Here is my full history

* Job Code : 263111 (Computer Networks and Systems Engineer)
* ACS RPL Applied : 19th March 2012
* ACS +ve : 19th April 2012
* IELTS : 7+ on May 2012
* Applied for State Sponsorship for Victoria : May 2012
* Got rejection in July 2012  (I feel great about this now  )
* Submitted my EOI on 1st July Aussie timing 12:10 Am
* Invited on 15th Sep : 65 Points
* Applied for Visa : 21st Sep
* Documents that i submitted
** ACS Letter
** IELTS Letter
** Xth Marksheet
** XIIth Marksheet
** Fybcom/Sybcom/Tybcom Marksheet
** Convocation Certificate
** Passing Certificate
** Appointment Letters from all my companies
** Reference Letters from all my companies
** Promotion Letters from all my companies
** Pay Slips for 6 years
** Tax Certificate for 5 years
** Bank Statements for 4 years
** Spouse Xth/XIIth/Tybcom and Convocation Certificate
** Letter from College for Spouse English
** Passport for me and my wife
** Affidavit for my spelling mistakes in my name in some documents
** PCC for me and my spouse
** Microsoft and Cisco Certifications
** CV
* CO Allocated : 18th Oct
* Medicals Finalized : 2nd Nov
* Form 80 Requested : 2nd Nov
* Form 80 Submitted : 4th Nov
* Grant : 7th Nov

During the entire process i used to check my mails everyday sometimes during the night too 

Thanx to Shel and other senior members for helping me out in my process
Today also i was just waiting for my grant refreshing my gmail account every 5 min 
So thats its guys...Now its time to make my CV and start applying for jobs

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their grant


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...




Congrats irshad! ...Did you apply for 189 or 190?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing! Many congratulations :cheer2:
And thanks for sharing all the info! It's so motivating to see how quick the process is by now


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Congrats irshad! ...Did you apply for 189 or 190?


Its 189  thanx


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Its 189  thanx


:clap2: cool....Appreciate if you can please update your Timelines in the below thread. I have created this thread to track the 189 Timelines...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131517-189-visa-grant-timelines.html


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi irshad2005
Congratulations brother.

Did you explicitly apply for State Sponsorship from Victoria? or do they keep looking at the pool, and nominate?

Thanks


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi irshad2005
> Congratulations brother.
> 
> Did you explicitly apply for State Sponsorship from Victoria? or do they keep looking at the pool, and nominate?
> ...


anj0907 : You can track all the 189 visa here 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Coming2Oz : I had applied for State Sponsorship....States do not look for applications from the EOI...Its the applicant who has to apply for State Sponsorship

Also i want to give some information from my knowledge

189 and 190 visa processing time does not have any difference
Both 189 and 190 visa are fast tracked....
If anyone who is eligible for 189 they should opt for 189...This is my opinion

All the best for everyone


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks.
Can you also provide quick direction on how to apply for state sponsorship? I have looked and looked, but could not find any good resource?

Also, did you use any agent? Do you think using an agent helped? Because I am thinking of applying myself.

Cheers.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Awesome ..
Congratulations

Cheers


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Thanks.
> Can you also provide quick direction on how to apply for state sponsorship? I have looked and looked, but could not find any good resource?
> 
> Also, did you use any agent? Do you think using an agent helped? Because I am thinking of applying myself.
> ...


Coming2Oz : Please give me all the info about your profile so i can help you


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations buddy!!!!

:clap2:


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Coming2Oz : Please give me all the info about your profile so i can help you


I am a software engineer dot net with about 10 years experience. currently in Australia for 1.5 years on 457.
Was thinking of applying 189 visa as my employer wont sponsor me. I thought is state sponsors my skill (in which case it will be visa 190, if I am not wrong), it might be faster.

However I have no clue on how to go about the state sponsorship. Currently I have just applied for skill assessment with ACS.

Thanks


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, congratulationz

ACS app 4 oct 2012 / IELTS 24 oct 2012: R 8, L 8, S 8, W 7 / ACS +ve 6 nov 2012 / EOI apply ....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats - 
Can you tell me if the documents that you listed were submitted as :
1. hard copies or 
2. soft copies = original scanned
3. soft copies = certified copies scanned

Also did you submit your pcc before they asked?

Congrats again!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!

After CO allocation on 18th Oct, he/she took like 3 1/2 weeks...SUPER FAST!!! 

Did CO call you or mail for verification?? It be great if he/she did!!! It shows they are answerable and responsible to Applicant's application!!

Gratz again!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats -
> Can you tell me if the documents that you listed were submitted as :
> 1. hard copies or
> 2. soft copies = original scanned
> ...


No hard copies...
All colored scanned copies of the original document


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> After CO allocation on 18th Oct, he/she took like 3 1/2 weeks...SUPER FAST!!!
> 
> ...


No verification call....
If the CO feels that all your documents are legitimate then they dont do the verification
If they find any problems in your application then they do verification


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> No hard copies...
> All colored scanned copies of the original document


Thanks for the quick reply mate.
Where and when are you planning to go in Aus?


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


 i would say 1 thing mate . Congrats and Congrats . Now Enjoy your life ... 

Thats' the hell of documents you have submitted , but i wonder do we need to need submt every single pay slip i don't think any where it's written . But it worked for u . All ended well . Now Remember this Day Nov 7 for rest of your life and make best out of it .


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> I am a software engineer dot net with about 10 years experience. currently in Australia for 1.5 years on 457.
> Was thinking of applying 189 visa as my employer wont sponsor me. I thought is state sponsors my skill (in which case it will be visa 190, if I am not wrong), it might be faster.
> 
> However I have no clue on how to go about the state sponsorship. Currently I have just applied for skill assessment with ACS.
> ...


Hi 
Can you please guide me?

Also, I submitted my skill assessment with ACS yesterday. Now their website explicitly mentions that we should not upload any non-required document (joining letter, experience / promotion letter, pay slips etc). What documents did you submit for your skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi
> Can you please guide me?
> 
> Also, I submitted my skill assessment with ACS yesterday. Now their website explicitly mentions that we should not upload any non-required document (joining letter, experience / promotion letter, pay slips etc). What documents did you submit for your skill assessment?
> ...



For ACS you only Need the Following:

1. Passport
2. CV
3. Education Transcript & Marksheet
4. Work exp: Reference Letter in the format given by ACS or Stat Declaration 

Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi
> Can you please guide me?
> 
> Also, I submitted my skill assessment with ACS yesterday. Now their website explicitly mentions that we should not upload any non-required document (joining letter, experience / promotion letter, pay slips etc). What documents did you submit for your skill assessment?
> ...


Yes - now they don't let non-required documents to be uploaded. So they would ask if they need anything. Just keep an eye on your mail account daily!


----------



## ramanan (Jan 27, 2012)

Coming2Oz said:


> Hi
> Can you please guide me?
> 
> Also, I submitted my skill assessment with ACS yesterday. Now their website explicitly mentions that we should not upload any non-required document (joining letter, experience / promotion letter, pay slips etc). What documents did you submit for your skill assessment?
> ...


These are two different areas, Only submit the required documents for ACS assessment.

Once you get invited and lodged online visa, then attach all the useful available documents


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Now you can afford to be little relaxed since you have got a visa grant. Can you please share which team your CO belonged to and his initials?

When are you planning to move?


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

more ind flooding australia


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

sydney1975 said:


> Congratulations!!! Now you can afford to be little relaxed since you have got a visa grant. Can you please share which team your CO belonged to and his initials?
> 
> When are you planning to move?


Haven't planned anything....
Lets see how things work


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...


Hi Irshad,

Congratulations on getting your VISA. Can you please share the ACS RPL letters with me?

Thanks,
vikas


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

ausimmigration said:


> Hi Irshad,
> 
> Congratulations on getting your VISA. Can you please share the ACS RPL letters with me?
> 
> ...


Hi Vikas,

RPL report is a subjective report based on your work experience
You will not be able to get anything from my report...
ACS has a ready made format for RPL in which you only need to fill in data which i think you can
So all the best


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

plutology said:


> more ind flooding australia



Anything specifically bad about indians migrating to Australia ? 


You seem to dislike Indians....


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> RPL report is a subjective report based on your work experience
> You will not be able to get anything from my report...
> ...


Hey Guys
My education is from India (all relevant to my current job). And I am trying to apply PR for same stream too.

I contacted ACS and they said I should be assessed under Skill Assessment.
However with you talking about RPL, I am just wondering if I should have applied for RPL instead. What will be applicable in my case?

Thanks


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Irshad, congratulations! I'd like to know about letter from college for your spouse english. Does DIAC require all the courses or subjects to be tought in English or just about some percentages of them? Beside that letter, do we need to submit spouse's marksheet?


----------



## knpfutures (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi irshad....congrats......my 189visa timeline is very similar to yours...I submitted pcc on 7th nov and form 80 on 8th...my co is same as yours...u got any questions for form80?....I read some threads about form80 which say it takes a long time for form80 to be verified...but it wasn't the case with u...


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi Irshad, congratulations! I'd like to know about letter from college for your spouse english. Does DIAC require all the courses or subjects to be tought in English or just about some percentages of them? Beside that letter, do we need to submit spouse's marksheet?


Hi iwantanewlife,

Normally for graduation all the courses are in English other than language course
So you just need to get a letter from university/college stating that the mode of education was english
Just get a nice letter from College as it will be faster than university
I also provided my wifes marksheet as she had excellent numbers in her english
She was topped her college in economics for which she got an appreciation letter so i uploaded that too...
So all this did the trick and CO did not ask for my wifes ielts


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

knpfutures said:


> Hi irshad....congrats......my 189visa timeline is very similar to yours...I submitted pcc on 7th nov and form 80 on 8th...my co is same as yours...u got any questions for form80?....I read some threads about form80 which say it takes a long time for form80 to be verified...but it wasn't the case with u...


I submitted my form 80 on 5th Nov and got my grant on 7th Nov so 2 days is not much time i suppose 
So nothing to worry knpfutures you will get ur grant quick...
And the CO that we have is too good...She gives quick reply and she is also very helpful
Lucky to have that CO


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys,

One thing that i found here is many of the applicants are applying for RPL as they are not from the same background....
If your education is not from the same background then ACS will not assess your qualification
They will only assess your work experience....Which was the same case with me
In normal circumstances ACS mentions Qualification comparable to Australian bachelors and certified work experience
If that is not your case then you need to assess your qualifications from Vetassess

*You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.*

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
Click on points section and click on qualification and you will find this
My CO did not ask me for vetassess but other CO's do ask...
This is a mandatory requirement but this has been started from this year only so might be some CO's are not aware of 
So guys dont take chances and if you have to then apply for Vetassess also 

Good Luck


----------



## mabilasik (Oct 14, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi iwantanewlife,
> 
> Normally for graduation all the courses are in English other than language course
> So you just need to get a letter from university/college stating that the mode of education was english
> ...


Hi Ishtar,

Is there a specific format for the letter from the college? Please share as my wife will be requesting for this.

So this letter is enough and DIAC will not request for IELTS of my dependent(wife)? 

Thank you

ACS app 4 oct 2012 / IELTS 24 oct 2012: R 8, L 8, S 8, W 7 / ACS +ve 6 nov 2012 / EOI apply ....


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

mabilasik said:


> Hi Ishtar,
> 
> Is there a specific format for the letter from the college? Please share as my wife will be requesting for this.
> 
> ...


Hi

You can search the thread for English letter for spouse and u will get one
Also it depends upon the CO...if the CO is satisfied the he/she will not ask for ielts


----------



## knpfutures (Nov 9, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> I submitted my form 80 on 5th Nov and got my grant on 7th Nov so 2 days is not much time i suppose
> So nothing to worry knpfutures you will get ur grant quick...
> And the CO that we have is too good...She gives quick reply and she is also very helpful
> Lucky to have that CO


Dear irshad
Is it mandatory that main applicant should go first ?...just need to know if my wife can go befor me although she is secondary applicant...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

knpfutures said:


> Dear irshad
> Is it mandatory that main applicant should go first ?...just need to know if my wife can go befor me although she is secondary applicant...


Yes your wife can go. It doesn't matter who is secondary once u get PR


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

knpfutures said:


> Dear irshad
> Is it mandatory that main applicant should go first ?...just need to know if my wife can go befor me although she is secondary applicant...


The primary applicant has to go first....


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> The primary applicant has to go first....


I dont think thats correct.
Once pr is granted. Either applicant can go


----------



## plutology (Aug 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> The primary applicant has to go first....


this is totally incorrect.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

plutology said:


> this is totally incorrect.


Hii,
I think there is no priority that who makes the first travel . The only thing matters is all the PR holders must have made one entry before the valid entry date given in grant..
Regards
RK


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Secondary Applicant Obligations

A secondary applicant (family member):

can enter Australia with, or after the primary applicant
can leave Australia with, or before primary applicant
must intend to remain a member of the primary applicant’s family unit.
Secondary applicants must abide by all Australian laws.

Religious Worker Visa (subclass 428)

So the primary applicant has to enter australia first....
Secondary applicant cannot enter australia before primary applicant

I dont know if the rules have changed for 189...but if any1 can confirm with their CO then it will be good


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm main applicant for PR visa 189 subclass we have just applied visa on 9 nov yet to get Co assigned. We were just thinking that my hubby (2nd applicant) would first do initial entry and I and my lil kid will join him later. Is it possible him to enter before me?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


Replied you in another thread - but might wanna take 2nd opinion!
@Others - please guide.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Secondary Applicant Obligations
> 
> A secondary applicant (family member):
> 
> ...


Can somebody confirm this for 189/190 Visa?


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratz Irshad!!!!


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> ...


(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?
If you dont have ur spouse name in ur passport and have already filed the visa then i would suggest dont do anything now. Leave it as it is or if you have the time and patience then you can apply for a new passport for you and your spouse which will take 2-3 months 

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?
You will have to also change the address in your wifes passport so this is a complete new passport which will take 2-3 months 

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.
You should always apply for your PCC where you had applied for your passport. If you passport is from your home town then i suppose you should apply it from your home town or else it will take 2-3 months process for police verification


----------



## SAltish (Nov 30, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today
> 
> ...



Congrates Bro.


----------



## himanshu.249 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations!

Did u use an agent for the whole process.


----------

